# The amazing shrinking Gaz...



## Ergates (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's a very inspiring chap I met on another forum.  From 39 down to 14 stone in three years and 12,700 miles of cycling:

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 22, 2011)

Ergates said:


> Here's a very inspiring chap I met on another forum.  From 39 down to 14 stone in three years and 12,700 miles of cycling:
> 
> http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/



Where did he get his bikes from? My bike used to break spokes quite regularly and I was 'only' 18/19 stone!

Andy


----------



## Ergates (Jan 22, 2011)

There's a bikes link in his blog if you want full details.  I don't know what bike you owned?

Decent well built wheels should be able to support people much larger than you quite easily, but they would need to be well built and that isn't always the case with machine built wheels.  It's also possible that wheels get out of true, and are much more likely to break more spokes once one has broken.

It's often the case with cheaper supermarket and catalogue store bikes, these are often known as BSOs (or bike shaped objects) and thought to be made of cheese rather than steel/alu/carbon.


----------



## macast (Jan 22, 2011)

wow.... that is one of the most amazing things I've ever read about weight-loss 

well done Gaz


----------



## alisonz (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my word how amazing, would it work using an exercise bike I wonder hmmmm


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow what an inspiration he is


----------

